# GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in.



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Finally got back to work on my turbo setup that I started before waterfest, but stopped trying to get done for sanity sake. So I decided to rush again (sane streaks don't last long) and get it done for another show. Basically have not touched it from waterfest till this past weekend.
It will come back out in a few weeks to beef up the block just using the trip to get it all broken in and check fitment and function of everything while running low boost. Just two IC pipes left to make and she will be ready to rock for H20. 









I ran into the problem that in order to get the everything to clear the driveshaft, firewall and AC lines that the compressor housing was now sitting in front of the stock oil feed line location. That was blocked but then the plastic oil filter housing only has one port. So I made a nice little distribution block, right down to making my own banjo bolt. 








I'll get some more pics once its back in and try to post them up this weekend.
edit: yes I know I put customer tubular manifold instead of custom.. whoops.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:54 PM 9-27-2007_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_





































no kidding


----------



## Ntownperformance (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. (bcze1)*

Wow


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. (Ntownperformance)*
















WoW
Keep us updated !!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. (kdagher)*

Looking forward to meeting you this weekend chris! BTW, when are you leaving??? You realize you have a 10-12hr drive ahead of you


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. (kdagher)*

manifold pre wrap:








TiAl BOV, 3582R, stock turbo, TiAl 44mm wastegate:








carputer for tuning/datalogging on the fly







:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looking forward to meeting you this weekend chris! BTW, when are you leaving??? You realize you have a 10-12hr drive ahead of you









I am leaving early tomorrow morning. Driving straight through to NJ doing some work on my house Friday night and Saturday. Picking up some stuff from my storage unit and heading down to H20 just for Sunday very early in the morning. Driving as far as I can Sunday night, sleeping in the A3 and finishing the drive back to Atlanta Monday. 
I've done that drive 4-5 times already in that manner, minus the stop at H20, since May. Its not too bad, more fun in the A3 then my truck thats for sure aside from the A3 messing up my knees.
Will be good to meet you to. I think the car will be in our dealer Old Schools booth on Sunday and I'll just be there helping all our dealers, are you guys going to have a booth?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It will come back out in a few weeks to beef up the block just using the trip to get it all broken in and check fitment and function of everything while running low boost. Just two IC pipes left to make and she will be ready to rock for H20. 










 
Looks good Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im going to try to make it down for sunday ill stop by and take alook







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]chnik* »_Will be good to meet you to. I think the car will be in our dealer Old Schools booth on Sunday and I'll just be there helping all our dealers, are you guys going to have a booth?

Yep, I think we are on the other side of the "lot" from Old Skool... We are next to NGP and the main entrance to "inside".. Look for a big tent w/ our logo and I think it'll be 4-5 cars in front...


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

I wanna buy one!!!!!!!!!!!
I was really thinking of doing this as a winter project.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Looks good Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would have left the wrap out tho.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

What software will you be using??


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would have left the wrap out tho.

Thanks.
I did it just because the front two runners were close to the plastic valve cover and the driver side rear runner was 2 inches from the heater core lines. The other one well didn't want it to look funny


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_What software will you be using??
























Not sure yet gotta make some calls see who can do it for me


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure yet gotta make some calls see who can do it for me









LOL!
Now I know what you were talking about with this:









I anticipate more information and results from this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

damn that thing owns... is that a full race manifold or custom? I bet the spool up with be niccceee!


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)

holy ****.... what internals will you be using? that turbo is sick!! :|


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_damn that thing owns... is that a full race manifold or custom? I bet the spool up with be niccceee!

I built the manifold myself, 1 1/2 304ss schedule 40 back purged first pass and then a second pass on the whole thing.
Its a .82 (86?) exhaust housing takes a while to spool on a 1.8t but we got a little more volume and its still on stock CR for right now. I hope I don't get addicted to the high CR and cry when I drop it a little and lose some spool.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

If I do this to my car will it effect my warranty??


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (djorkaeff_andrei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djorkaeff_andrei* »_holy ****.... what internals will you be using? that turbo is sick!! :|

Need to work all those details out once the wallet heals, this is a personal project not Revos. Wossner has FSI pistons with the correct dish on the shelf but the CR is lower then I think I want to go. They can do custom but so can anyone else. Rods I have always been partial to Pauters but may try the wossners if I use those pistons, have this strange obsession with sticking with one brand.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_If I do this to my car will it effect my warranty??
















I'll ask when I bring it in for the 45K service next week








Engine is back in harness all connected up, finishing up the IC pipes and need to relocate the coolant pipe on the back of the engine.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

carputer for on the fly tuning gets major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

looks great Chris!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_carputer for on the fly tuning gets major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks! I need to order my OBD II port splitter and then I can keep a SPS Select Plus and Vag Com plugged in simultaneously. I will also be using a perfect power SMT 6 to control the solenoid for the methanol so I will be able to alter the flow based on boost and rpm, even do an intake temp adjust and some other things for it







. That I will also be able to be controlled through the carputer. Along with innovate datalogging stuff to get channels like EGT logged in with boost and rpm, there is a way to also get it to do timing!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

holy crap that is awesome.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

I take it your not going to run the MAF, and use the factory ecu.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

subscribed, One off custom tunes are the way to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kit tunes are good but nothing like getting exactly right for you car specifically
Edit: I bet unitronic could tune it but that may be a serious conflict of interests


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks! I need to order my OBD II port splitter and then I can keep a SPS Select Plus and Vag Com plugged in simultaneously. I will also be using a perfect power SMT 6 to control the solenoid for the methanol so I will be able to alter the flow based on boost and rpm, even do an intake temp adjust and some other things for it







. That I will also be able to be controlled through the carputer. Along with innovate datalogging stuff to get channels like EGT logged in with boost and rpm, there is a way to also get it to do timing! 

ballin !
i wanna see this in action


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_
Looks good Chris. I suggest dropping the compression if you're going to run big boost.

ah gotta live a little sam..








I'll give you a ring when I get up to jersey.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_I take it your not going to run the MAF, and use the factory ecu.

nope MAF will be written out of the software, this is my choice and something I asked for nothing that had to be done. I wanted to get rid of the intake running across the top of the engine and didn't want to deal with a HUGE maf housing I would have to run when its finally setup to its full potential.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_subscribed, One off custom tunes are the way to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kit tunes are good but nothing like getting exactly right for you car specifically
Edit: I bet unitronic could tune it but that may be a serious conflict of interests









With the adjustability of factory ECMs these days and how they can adapt you would actually be surprised at how well you can do with a "kit" tune there is a reason the "kit" tune from the factory works so well







. Thing is something like this has little chance of ending up in a kit so I really don't have to worry about that.
And no Unitronics would not end up in the car. That is nothing against them by any means they are very capable tuners but i've got it covered. We have already done big turbo tunes on these engines/management so its not like this is entirely new ground for us. 
About to put the nose on the car.... then the interior... oh boy


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
carputer for tuning/datalogging on the fly







:








Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I use the same PSU


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure yet gotta make some calls see who can do it for me









Have u spoken too C2 I hear great things about them, and wow that thing is gonna be an absolute monster. Cant wait too c it at H2O


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 2:05 AM 9-28-2007_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (2006vwgtipower)*








...Deff make some videos once its all said and done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_
Have u spoken too C2 I hear great things about them, and wow that thing is gonna be an absolute monster. Cant wait too c it at H2O

_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 2:05 AM 9-28-2007_

Did you read his user name?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Did you read his user name?

LOL
he's a revo dealer, but i still think he should go with APR, C2, VF, Giac....ect







LMAO
Yo Chris, when you get back, we need to hook, up, i'd like to see this monster of yours in person.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_
LOL
he's a revo dealer, but i still think he should go with APR, C2, VF, Giac....ect







LMAO

Actually not a dealer anymore I work for them in their US office now. 
Just got back from the test drive, stopped working last nite around 4:30 after starting it up came in this morning to button it up. 
File revs to about 7700 (although I went a little past that), Boost spikes to about 20psi right now, makes 10psi by 5K, spikes to the 20 by about 5800, then settles at 14-15 psi, holds that to the rev limiter. Its out of fuel on the stock injectors but with the autotech pump at about 7500 rpm it can't keep up with requested AF anymore but still way way way safe.
Open dump sounds amazing







.. and absolutely no codes or any issues, ESP still works, not sure about ASR, but I'd be glad if that one was gone.
Got a loooong drive ahead of me so I'm gonna head out. I'll take some pics of the engine bay tomorrow and post them up. Looks so much better without the intake running across the top.


_Quote »_
Yo Chris, when you get back, we need to hook, up, i'd like to see this monster of yours in person.









Definitely, we should meet up. I probably will resist taking the engine apart for a little while and just enjoy driving it again.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

**** man, wear a name tag. I'm stopping in to check this out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (2006vwgtipower)*

Are there issues with the fuel pump at all? Any more input on the set up?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_**** man, wear a name tag. I'm stopping in to check this out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Just look for the red hair LOL


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_**** man, wear a name tag. I'm stopping in to check this out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Safely in NJ just picking up some stuff then heading back down, took a nice nap at a rest stop in VA last night








No issues at all other then the temporary dump tube that I tacked up to the pretty TiAl flange came off while still in GA.. whoops. Haven't checked in the light yet I hope the engine bay isn't all black.
Takes some getting used to the new power band. Its 100% opposite stock, where stock is tapering back down to 12-14psi or so this is just hitting 15







and pulls hard from there.. 
As bob said look for the guy with red hair, not that I'll be the only one. I believe the car will end up in the Old School booth so check there or any of our other dealers for just me giving a hand. I think the show is booked up so if its not in one of our vendors booths it will be in the parking lot all stealthy and undetectable. 
Ok so lets get a vote wash or no wash







.. I think I have only washed my car once for H20 why break the trend and the car just looks so badass dirty.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Are there issues with the fuel pump at all? Any more input on the set up?

I have the Autotech high flow rail pump that I started testing a few months ago. Its able to supply enough flow and pressure, I am just now hitting the limits of the stock injectors which I knew it would, just wanted to see what they could do. I may dyno before swapping them out to get a hp limit on them, real world instead of calculated.
The Autotech pump should be released to the public very shortly, retail is supposed to be under 300 bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Autotech was also kind enough to supply me with a flange for the head that they had from their own R&D which certainly helped in getting this done. Tried to dig up a normal sized sticker before I left the office but didn't have any just wanted to make sure they got credit for helping me out.
Also Ed from Forcedfed Engineering supplied the collector since I was too lazy to setup my bandsaw. And JRP, our Canadian distributor, got me the turbo with a quickness and at a killer price. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:30 AM 9-29-2007_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Will you be using the direct port nitrous setup you have mentioned on this engine? I'd imagine that gt35 could use a little spray to get it spooling.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_Will you be using the direct port nitrous setup you have mentioned on this engine? I'd imagine that gt35 could use a little spray to get it spooling.

Yup that is yet a whole different project. I don't want to drill and tap the plastic manifold and setup the lines only to change it so I am going to wait till the ross machine racing manifold is done or build one myself in the next couple of weeks. Once that is done I will install that. 
As mentioned I will be setting up the direct port foggers to run methanol so it will be two stage. For the street they will run methanol for extra fuel and cooling purposes. For the "track"







it will run nitrous and methanol, thanks for reminding me by the way need to grab the smt-6 I am going to use to control it out of storage while I am up here.
got the sweet new bracket from BSH to hold the pump, picks of that install in the weeks to come. There little v-twin vac adapter thing is also sick, didn't want to put it in the car, needed the ports to run the TiAl BOV.


----------



## EliteDubs (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Badass, Chris! 

Force Fed and BSH ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

cool stuff me liky.
If the intake gives you problems you know how too find me right?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (appie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *appie* »_cool stuff me liky.
If the intake gives you problems you know how too find me right?

Thanks, do you have a cad type drawing of the flange or have any more cut up?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Awesome work!







An open dump tube is cool for a week or so, then it gets really annoying. Its too damn loud!







Its fun setting off car alarms though, and you get free massage seats from the vibrations!












_Modified by sasha18T at 6:21 PM 9-29-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_Awesome work!







An open dump tube is cool for a week or so, then it gets really annoying. Its too damn loud!







Its fun setting off car alarms though, and you get free massage seats from the vibrations!










haha it already set off the car alarms in the parking garage at my apt. 
What you have to rember is I have no boost till after 5 grand, so the dump is never open. I think I heard it maybe 40 times in the whole 800 miles and that was me trying to let people know they shouldn't be riding in the left lane







This is also at low boost. Once its fully tuned and setup it I'm hoping the gate never opens.. or I have too big of a turbo.... Also with the dump tube, before it fell off on I85 it sounded great, like sexy great


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (2006vwgtipower)*

How much power is it making? Sick.


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (g60_corrado_91)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

So, there will be a Revo file for the Autotech pump? 
I'm asking because I have Revo and would like to stay with them.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_So, there will be a Revo file for the Autotech pump? 
I'm asking because I have Revo and would like to stay with them.


We will be doing tuning for the pumps yes.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (appie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *appie* »_sorry non off both,had it custom made by a friend,but do have a gasget somewhere,togetter with a scanner i cab help if you need

Did it have a normal paper or metal gasket over there?
In the US we have a rubber inserted one, but I have a spare manifold and a new machine shop moved into our complex so I'm going to have them look at it next week.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_How much power is it making? Sick.

no idea yet and its just getting broken in right now. I won't really know until I get the pistons and rods in and up the boost.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_







...Deff make some videos once its all said and done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got my video camera out of storage when I was up in NJ








hopefully get some in the next week or so.


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

it is a paper gasket,as far as i know the first fsi's had paper the later rubber inserts.
Too bad ther's a huge distance,me in europe you in usa,i'd love too help.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

wow


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Subscribed!


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

ANIMAL


----------



## Kurupt-MK5 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (96786MKV)*

wow subscribed


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

how much did verything cost?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*

I love that this is going into an A3 and not an MKV


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I love that this is going into an A3 and not an MKV

I love that he's adding AWD so he can actually use all the power.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I love that he's adding AWD so he can actually use all the power.









that is pretty bad ass as well. This will probably be the 2.0t car that all others aim at in the future
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I love that this is going into an A3 and not an MKV

And technically they're both the same chassis, but I guess there aren't 5 generations of A3's.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

yes same frame but the 2.0t FSI was designed by Audi, and I just find that the A3 are a bit more rare than the VW's


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Yeah, both are a slightly rare sight around here. But I do see more GTI's than A3's. While Audi had the 2.0T first, Audi and VW are hand in hand, which is why it's called VAG (VW Audi Group). 
Sorry OP, back on topic. Can't wait to see the dyno plots and videos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTDub (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm curious about the exhaust manifold design; are the runners equal length? If not, wouldn't a log-style have offered a bit less of a pressure drop and less heat loss?
...It looks sick though, nice fabrication!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Did you read his user name?

I know I was kidding, i saw the car at H20 it is sick I cant wait 2 c some numbers and track times, good luck with the built motor and everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Matt


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 7:04 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Looks great Chris! Good luck and I will be following you progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looks good Chris


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I love that he's adding AWD so he can actually use all the power.









I am glad somene loves it as my wallet is screaming at me


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (DTDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTDub* »_I'm curious about the exhaust manifold design; are the runners equal length? If not, wouldn't a log-style have offered a bit less of a pressure drop and less heat loss?
...It looks sick though, nice fabrication!


Equal length is not critical on a turbo application. Many think of these manifolds as equal length but they really are not.
Pressure loss is not really a concern due to many of the other advantages. It took me a while to be sold on this style of manifold.
The key to these manifolds is the low merge angle. Meaning that one its smooth through out no sharp bends but also that all of the runners meet at a very low angle so its a much smoother flow into the actual turbine housing. 
A log manifold may have spooled a hair sooner but would have been a major restriction in the long run.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much scream for the upgrade to 4wd?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_How much scream for the upgrade to 4wd?

I got some of the most expensive parts for free/dirt cheap that just need some minor repairs. Trans was 400 just needs to be welded in two spots, haldex unit was free just needs 2 bearings and 2 seals. Center driveshaft was also free just needs the center CV joint. All that could have run me a few grand.
The expensive parts now are what I need to convert the rear suspension over and the fuel pumps since I have to buy the AWD ones but then use the housings to make higher flowing units. I have the tank already that was about 800 if I remember correctly. It will be somewhere in the range of 3-4K retail for the rest of the parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The difference in price from GTI pkg2, and an R32 is about 6k. For 6k they give you a bigger engine, which likely costs them simillar to the 2.0T.
The most important part is the 4Motion the 6k adds! So, if you can add Haldex awd to your A3, at around 6k, I'd say you did an Awesome job.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chicago.VW.Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chicago.VW.Sales* »_The difference in price from GTI pkg2, and an R32 is about 6k. For 6k they give you a bigger engine, which likely costs them simillar to the 2.0T.
The most important part is the 4Motion the 6k adds! So, if you can add Haldex awd to your A3, at around 6k, I'd say you did an Awesome job.









yeah 6K is what I worked out the average person could probably do it for sourcing used TT 225 Parts and NEW A3 3.2 suspension parts. 
That does not include labor.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That does not include labor.

$$$$$$$


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I got some of the most expensive parts for free/dirt cheap that just need some minor repairs. Trans was 400 just needs to be welded in two spots, haldex unit was free just needs 2 bearings and 2 seals. Center driveshaft was also free just needs the center CV joint. All that could have run me a few grand.
The expensive parts now are what I need to convert the rear suspension over and the fuel pumps since I have to buy the AWD ones but then use the housings to make higher flowing units. I have the tank already that was about 800 if I remember correctly. It will be somewhere in the range of 3-4K retail for the rest of the parts.
 
Chris keep all the part number just in case i decide to go AWD.
Ive got a complete swap out of 04 MKiv R-32 with a TT tranny sitting in my shop







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Chris keep all the part number just in case i decide to go AWD.
Ive got a complete swap out of 04 MKiv R-32 with a TT tranny sitting in my shop







Bob.G



I dont think the MK4 R32 parts will bolt up to an A3 or MK5. I could be wrong though, but the chassis is completly different.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chicago.VW.Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chicago.VW.Sales* »_
I dont think the MK4 R32 parts will bolt up to an A3 or MK5. I could be wrong though, but the chassis is completly different.

The suspension parts etc won't work but the trans, haldex unit and other drivetrain parts, most will work from my measurements.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The suspension parts etc won't work but the trans, haldex unit and other drivetrain parts, most will work from my measurements.


For those looking for a decent set up @ $2500US,APTuning has one:








http://www.aptuning.com/produc...=1743


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
For those looking for a decent set up @ $2500US,APTuning has one:








http://www.aptuning.com/produc...=1743

that will get you most of the drivetrain parts for a very good price, just sell off the rear suspension bits to a mk4 owner and get the A3 rear suspension parts and you'd be set.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Was doing some work on the car today, made another attempt at the suede headliner and failed miserably so I'm giving up and going pro. I did get 3 of the 4 doors done though








Made some adjustments on the way in but did not get a chance to log, upped the timing and leaned it out a bit. Basically since I am on stock injectors I was running out of fuel as compared to what it was requesting but still safe. When it sees it can't match the requested fuel it pulls back boost. So I was tapering off in the 7200+ area.
went from timing 3-4 since I was pulling almost no timing and from fuel 7-9. Boost I believe it still at 3 since its spiking at the moment higher then I like, we just need to adjust the boost control a bit more.
Car now is only pulling about 5degrees peak and is requesting and holding about .95 bar (14psi) and a slight taper to .8 bar (11.75psi) by the 8K rpm redline and actually running richer then requested so I am going to up the boost for the drive in tomorrow.
Goal is to tune it entirely with the n75 controlling boost so it will be able to go into limp mode and do every other bit of safety check built into the factory ECM, other then open the DV since I'm running a BOV not being run with an N249.
I decided that I am actually going to keep the factory high CR of 10.5:1 and see how far I can push it before it really has negative affects on timing. Rods will be going in soon though as well as an IC.
This was at about 80F and on the stock IC still so I am happy with how its performing.


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

SUBSCRIBED!!
This is an awesome project looking forward to seeing the final results~!!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

Well I've been checking in on this every now-and-then... anxiously awaiting numbers... and availability on a kit.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_Well I've been checking in on this every now-and-then... anxiously awaiting numbers... and availability on a kit.









Thanks for checking in. Numbers will be a bit off as I am not going to dyno till I know I am making something decent to spend my time and money going, this is a private project not an official REVO project so its gonna crawl forward like most personal projects.
As for a kit, nothing based on this. From the beginning this was intended strictly as a one off. Too many things had to be changed and modified to make it all fit. There are definitely ways to make it work as a kit but you sacrifice some things in order to do that. For example we would not do a production kit with the MAF removed like this, but for my goals it would have become a restriction.


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Subscribed, looks like some real good work Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (RoadRager)*

Good to see someone pushing the envelope with these things already!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For example we would not do a production kit with the MAF removed like this, but for my goals it would have become a restriction.


Mafs are over-rated.


----------



## stockmotor. (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

Any updates on this, dyno numbers?!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (stockmotor.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stockmotor.* »_Any updates on this, dyno numbers?!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's awesome. I wasn't aware these motors could really do 8k rpm =/


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with customer tubular manifold ready to go in. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_





































ditto!!!!!!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Bulletproof Auto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulletproof Auto* »_
Mafs are over-rated.









X2 my maf is all fu#ked up


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (stockmotor.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stockmotor.* »_Any updates on this, dyno numbers?!!

No sorry I've been busy with some other stuff. I also blew up my PCV check valve, the stock one, so I am in the process of working on rebuilding the whole system to handle the boost I will be making.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*









Just need to get a few more pieces and it will be done.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, very purdy


----------



## Boosted2003_ (May 1, 2007)

You have to know my friend Robin with black a4 1.8t quattro. He just moved to Georgia and I assume he is working for revo there now. He was working for revo in LA before. I heard about this car. I was under the impression you were also thinking about/possibly using a new b7 quattro drive train instead of the 4 motion setup. You going 4 motion route now?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted2003_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted2003_* »_You have to know my friend Robin with black a4 1.8t quattro. He just moved to Georgia and I assume he is working for revo there now. He was working for revo in LA before. I heard about this car. I was under the impression you were also thinking about/possibly using a new b7 quattro drive train instead of the 4 motion setup. You going 4 motion route now? 

Robin and I work together yes, I am very familiar with the A4 unfortunately it is no longer with us. It had an untimely passing the week after waterfest.
The plan for the drivetrain has been to use a combination of A3 quattro and TT parts from the beginning. The torsen based AWD system from an A4 would never work in an A3 without turning the engine longitudinally and doing a whole lot of other work.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lets see some updated pics with the motor in the car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

finally got a chance to dyno it. Did much better then expected still only about halfway to where I want it. Remember this is on stock intercooler, stock internals, and stock injectors still. All of which will be swapped out soon. I only dynoed to see how far it could be pushed on those parts. With more fuel I could definitely take it further on the stock internals and IC. 








Also as I mentioned above I had some PCV issues. This is only 90% done I need to add back in the intake manifold PCV connection but I was not going ot waste my time developing something to fit the stock manfold when I am taking it out soon. Intake manifold port is blocked off but it goes from the valve cover to the catch can / oil separator to the inlet of the turbo with a "pancake" valve from a 1.8t restricting how much valcum is pulled at WOT.
Building the catch can / oil separator 
step 1 SS tubing with SS wool inside:








tack in a piece of perforated SS sheet to keep SS wool in place:








cap both ends and grind off welds to make pretty:








polish up and make look pretty: (note there were some deep scratches in it and I was just trying to get it done so its not as pretty as it could have been)








all done:









mounted in the engine bay:
















The whole engine bay:








And the new screen going in. I ditched the D3 that I had since the rca input dropped down the size of the image from the computer and resolution was terrible made one of those old tiger handheld gmes look like Xbox 360:









It will also make basic funtions on the computer easier since I will not need a mouse or keyboard out simply to open and change programs or enter data.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_lets see some updated pics with the motor in the car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

woah! ...i guess i took more than 7 minutes reading the last page lol


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*

What boost did you run when you dynoed the car


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_What boost did you run when you dynoed the car 

I'd have to check the logs but it was setting boost 8, timing 7 and fuel 9.
The first run did about 289 but was very low boost. The second run we upped the boost but it was still adapting and the wastegate was opening and closing during the run hence the dip. But timing was not really pulling anything.
So the third run I upped the timing. Boost settle but then it was pulling a little more timing then i'd like. just need to decide on injectors and get the IC and it should pull some solid numbers. Then comes pistons and rods.


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking cool man,keep up the good work


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'd have to check the logs but it was setting boost 8, timing 7 and fuel 9.
The first run did about 289 but was very low boost. The second run we upped the boost but it was still adapting and the wastegate was opening and closing during the run hence the dip. But timing was not really pulling anything.
So the third run I upped the timing. Boost settle but then it was pulling a little more timing then i'd like. just need to decide on injectors and get the IC and it should pull some solid numbers. Then comes pistons and rods.

What HP you think you will go for before changing internals ?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
What HP you think you will go for before changing internals ?


no hp level in particular, I am reving it high so that can become an issue.
I will be swapping them out as soon as time and $$ allow.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no hp level in particular, I am reving it high so that can become an issue.
I will be swapping them out as soon as time and $$ allow.
Yeah ok, but you must have an approximation on when its gonna give in...right ?
What do you think is the limit for safe stock internal power ?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Chris, where does the other line of your PCV connect?


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

it should connect to the turbo inlet/intake in order to keep the crankcase under negative pressure


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

wow havent checked this thread in a while. engine looks s#it hot!


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris,
Looks great. Love the breather plate and catch can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have a separate build thread on the Carputer? If not how about a quick list of parts. I think I may install one in the rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Yeah ok, but you must have an approximation on when its gonna give in...right ?
What do you think is the limit for safe stock internal power ?

I really don't have an answer I can give for how much it can hold as I have not witnessed one break yet.
what you need to remember is with the 1.8ts most of the cars bending rods had smaller BTs that had huge torque spikes. This can cause a lot more damage to a rod then high rev high hp loads. People have bent rods at 350whp with gobs of torque on the 1.8t but then done 500hp with little torque and had no problems.
Again the issue I have is I am revving it higher and that can take its toll on the entire rotating assembly so I will be taking it all part soon to address those concerns.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Chris, where does the other line of your PCV connect?

I forgot to take a picture of it but if you are familar with the 1.8t the inlet hose has that little pancake valve that attaches to the PCV system.
the other hose goes over to one of those that was tapped to fit an -AN fitting. Then inserted into the air filter since its just a filter on turbo setup.
This pulls a vacum on the crankcase under boost which helps to seat the rings and reduces blow by.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ChadSCI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadSCI* »_Chris,
Looks great. Love the breather plate and catch can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have a separate build thread on the Carputer? If not how about a quick list of parts. I think I may install one in the rabbit. 


Thanks Chad.
I don't have seperate build thread here for the carputer and I really forget all the specs. I have a build thread on mp3car.com but I'd have to find it. I'll email you the link.
basics:
epia MII 1200 motherboard
gig of ram
320gig HD (way too big for my needs)
wireless keyboard with built in mouse
PS3 mini keyboard for quick entry
8" liliput touch screen
forget which powersupply that is
slim style DVD drive in an external case
2 USB hubs one in the back for all the wireless ants one to be mounted in the glove box for quick connection
bluetooth ant to connect to my treo for internets
Pioneer 5900?? I think single din headunit for sound
There will be a splitter off the OBD II port so I can leave vag com and my SPP cable plugged in together without having to reach under the dash.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looks good Chris!


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

i like that set up! it was in one of my buddies integra's and the thing was FAST!.....505 at the wheels!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (mojackson2390)*

Nice job on that catch can. For some reason I didn't even think of using stainless. I made one a while back but pulled it off because I can't figure out a decent way to hook it up to the PCV. 








Then I got bored and made one out of aluminum but I never finished it cuz I still can't find decent hose to connect it to the PCV.








MIG welding aluminum is superfun








BTW, your carputers power supply is an M2-ATX


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Nice job on that catch can. For some reason I didn't even think of using stainless. I made one a while back but pulled it off because I can't figure out a decent way to hook it up to the PCV. 

BTW, your carputers power supply is an M2-ATX

Thanks and thanks.. 
I have never migged aluminum but have tigged it plenty of times..
I have been making them out of SS since I have the sheet of perforated SS around.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I may make a stainless one when I get some time since I have some 3" SS exhaust pipe laing around. What did you use to polish it? SS is the one metal I've yet to polish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_finally got a chance to dyno it. Did much better then expected still only about halfway to where I want it. Remember this is on stock intercooler, stock internals, and stock injectors still. All of which will be swapped out soon. I only dynoed to see how far it could be pushed on those parts. With more fuel I could definitely take it further on the stock internals and IC. 








Also as I mentioned above I had some PCV issues. This is only 90% done I need to add back in the intake manifold PCV connection but I was not going ot waste my time developing something to fit the stock manfold when I am taking it out soon. Intake manifold port is blocked off but it goes from the valve cover to the catch can / oil separator to the inlet of the turbo with a "pancake" valve from a 1.8t restricting how much valcum is pulled at WOT.
Building the catch can / oil separator 
step 1 SS tubing with SS wool inside:








tack in a piece of perforated SS sheet to keep SS wool in place:








cap both ends and grind off welds to make pretty:








polish up and make look pretty: (note there were some deep scratches in it and I was just trying to get it done so its not as pretty as it could have been)








all done:









mounted in the engine bay:
















The whole engine bay:








And the new screen going in. I ditched the D3 that I had since the rca input dropped down the size of the image from the computer and resolution was terrible made one of those old tiger handheld gmes look like Xbox 360:









It will also make basic funtions on the computer easier since I will not need a mouse or keyboard out simply to open and change programs or enter data.

How much boost are you going to run ?
*That turbo is good for 650WHP+ . *So for the moment if you not going to use 35-40psi why didnt you Go gt3071 for 420WHP or GT3076 for 550WHP instead of having crazy lag


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How much boost are you going to run ?
*That turbo is good for 650WHP+ . *So for the moment if you not going to use 35-40psi why didnt you Go gt3071 for 420WHP or GT3076 for 550WHP instead of having crazy lag
























Because this is just a base tune that is limited by the stock internals and fuel at the moment. He is FAR from done...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Because this is just a base tune that is limited by the stock internals and fuel at the moment. He is FAR from done...









hehe but why the hell mount the turbo on OEM internals , o2m box that will break etc








its like having a 1.8T with GT42 and then remember that OEM stuff tend to break over 300whp


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hehe but why the hell mount the turbo on OEM internals , o2m box that will break etc








its like having a 1.8T with GT42 and then remember that OEM stuff tend to break over 300whp










Your logic makes no sense.
For starters right now the most power FWD 1.8t is running a bone stock 02M gear box and this isnt' even an 02m its an 02Q which is actually stronger. That car did 675 to two wheels.
As for the internals it depends on too many factors to just say they break over 300whp.. I've actually not seen a properly done setup break at 300whp.. Hit 350whp or so on a smaller turbo that has a massive low end torque spike in the 380ft/lbs range and yes you can have some issues.. But then there is a nice window between that low end torque spike which as you've pointed out this turbo won't have and top end hp/cylinder pressure causing failure. I'm no where near either one. So there is no issue running it on stock internals right now.

Secondly why would I spent 1200 bucks on one turbo, tune for that. Then sell it for 500 bucks.. Then spend 1200 bucks on the next turbo.. tune for that sell it. etc etc etc.. I bought the turbo I wanted mounted it up and started with what I wanted to end up with since day one. Its been on the car for less then two months now. I should have the engine built by first couple weeks of next year and by the end of january hopefully be putting down over 500whp.
And that turbo may in some rare instances put down 650whp. but is only rated at 60lbs an hour, so 650 wheel is pushing its limits.
Would you have preferred I took the car apart and waited until I had ever last nut and bolt put it together and tuned it once? Its my car I'll do it how I chose and making a car payment and paying insurance every month I'd rather drive my 30K car then just look at it.
If you would prefer to do it by any other means in any other order then feel free. But this is my car my project and I am going to do it how I wish. I picked the parts I wanted from day one and did it once, it would be a complete waste of money to do it another route.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Your logic makes no sense.
For starters right now the most power FWD 1.8t is running a bone stock 02M gear box and this isnt' even an 02m its an 02Q which is actually stronger. That car did 675 to two wheels.
As for the internals it depends on too many factors to just say they break over 300whp.. I've actually not seen a properly done setup break at 300whp.. Hit 350whp or so on a smaller turbo that has a massive low end torque spike in the 380ft/lbs range and yes you can have some issues.. But then there is a nice window between that low end torque spike which as you've pointed out this turbo won't have and top end hp/cylinder pressure causing failure. I'm no where near either one. So there is no issue running it on stock internals right now.

Secondly why would I spent 1200 bucks on one turbo, tune for that. Then sell it for 500 bucks.. Then spend 1200 bucks on the next turbo.. tune for that sell it. etc etc etc.. I bought the turbo I wanted mounted it up and started with what I wanted to end up with since day one. Its been on the car for less then two months now. I should have the engine built by first couple weeks of next year and by the end of january hopefully be putting down over 500whp.
And that turbo may in some rare instances put down 650whp. but is only rated at 60lbs an hour, so 650 wheel is pushing its limits.
Would you have preferred I took the car apart and waited until I had ever last nut and bolt put it together and tuned it once? Its my car I'll do it how I chose and making a car payment and paying insurance every month I'd rather drive my 30K car then just look at it.
If you would prefer to do it by any other means in any other order then feel free. But this is my car my project and I am going to do it how I wish. I picked the parts I wanted from day one and did it once, it would be a complete waste of money to do it another route.



its pushing 60lbs at 70% VE
So it got even more to give.
*I haven seen revo complain over OEM turbo going out of 70% even att 200hp and the claim 260hp that is at 50% VE .*
Why bolt this on to a car instead of building the engine and doing it the correct way from the begining.
And i hope you know that the 650whp 1.8T have no TQ due to the power being deliverd efter 6000rpm.
The R32 tend to break 02M already at 15psi.
So its all about tq.
btw 02Q is not stronger.
Who told you that BS










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:08 AM 11-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Why bolt this on to a car instead of building the engine and doing it the correct way from the begining.


I am doing it the correct way. Whether you like it or not its the correct way for me.. With the cold weather now and some load on it I can hit 20psi at about 4500 rpm. I've also got a load of timing thrown at it so its probably making more then 320hp to the wheels now. Shift it correctly and it will be faster then 99% of the cars I come across on the street.
I'm sorry that you have a 2 year old build thread where you were not enjoying your car and I happened to take an intermediate step and enjoy something I am making payments on. The only reason I even dynoed and posted it were because people were asking and because I wanted to test the limits of the stock injectors. While you may not find that important for me personally and the company I work for it was something we were interested in doing.
This is an informational thread on my build and all you are doing is posting misinformation. Not to mention the contradictory statements you are making about the transmissions, you are starting to do circles. I have not posted anything in your thread positive or negative and I would hope you could have enough respect to do that to others, but clearly not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]evotechnik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I am doing it the correct way. Whether you like it or not its the correct way for me.. With the cold weather now and some load on it I can hit 20psi at about 4500 rpm. I've also got a load of timing thrown at it so its probably making more then 320hp to the wheels now. Shift it correctly and it will be faster then 99% of the cars I come across on the street.
I'm sorry that you have a 2 year old build thread where you were not enjoying your car and I happened to take an intermediate step and enjoy something I am making payments on. The only reason I even dynoed and posted it were because people were asking and because I wanted to test the limits of the stock injectors. While you may not find that important for me personally and the company I work for it was something we were interested in doing.
This is an informational thread on my build and all you are doing is posting misinformation. Not to mention the contradictory statements you are making about the transmissions, you are starting to do circles. I have not posted anything in your thread positive or negative and I would hope you could have enough respect to do that to others, but clearly not. 


2 year old build thread ?
It has been one of the test cars since 1999








we build several cars and that one have been victim of the AP-tuning gear boxes that constatly fail even though they claim unbreakable.
i think i know transmissions better then you so go ahead and try to claim something.
And i can post some pics of a broken 02M vs a blown 02Q ....and even a blown HPA gear cryoed box










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:29 AM 11-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This thread is not about my transmission or your transmission. Its not even about your opinion on the order I should build my car as its about my own car.
All further replies will simply be ignored.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

lol Everybody knows everything on the i-net


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
2 year old build thread ?
It has been one of the test cars since 1999








we build several cars and that one have been victim of the AP-tuning gear boxes that constatly fail even though they claim unbreakable.
i think i know transmissions better then you so go ahead and try to claim something.
And i can post some pics of a broken 02M vs a blown 02Q ....and even a blown HPA gear cryoed box









_Modified by [email protected] at 8:29 AM 11-17-2007_
I'm sure I can break any one of those boxes hooked up to a 1.8 8v if I really wanted to..........what's the point?


----------



## Dimitris_Kon (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks great Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the good work and keep us updated









Dimitris


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Dimitris_Kon)*

Chris, ignore the ignorance. Many will be jealous, some will follow. It's tough being the leader sometimes. 
Besides, Compton ain't *ish!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

get the Stock engine cover to fit for stealth







lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_get the Stock engine cover to fit for stealth







lol

I had thought about it but it, but I really like the way the engine bay looks without the intake pipes etc.Once the new intake manifold is done it should be pretty cool looking.
No real progress at the moment,. Last night and tonight I have to finish getting a headunit back in so I can drive it 1600 miles round trip for thankgiving and keep my sanity.
Once I get back though more coming


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I had thought about it but it, but I really like the way the engine bay looks without the intake pipes etc.Once the new intake manifold is done it should be pretty cool looking.
No real progress at the moment,. Last night and tonight I have to finish getting a headunit back in so I can drive it 1600 miles round trip for thankgiving and keep my sanity.
Once I get back though more coming









chris if you want hit me up when your home for thanksgiving i will bring my atp kit home from work so you can take a look at everything in person if you like


----------



## [email protected]o USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

IM me your number, hopefully we can meet up. Need to do some more work on my house when I am up there.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

This kit looks very interesting. Injectors are probably your limiting factor. What are your power goals for this setup?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

would low end torque come back with a proper tune?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

That is what you sacrifice for top end power,actually I am VERY impressed the Tq. is ANYWHERE near the HP with a GT35R.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (FreshieMedia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshieMedia* »_This kit looks very interesting. Injectors are probably your limiting factor. What are your power goals for this setup?

Just to clear up again (so its on each page) this is not a kit that will ever see production from Revo Technik.
That being said, yes injectors are limiting my right now as well as the internals and stock IC. All of which will be updated by the end of the year and hopefully tuned early in January.
Goal is to break "600 crank" but since crank numbers at that point are BS really about 525 to two weels.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_would low end torque come back with a proper tune?

It may come back a little but that all depends on too many factors. If I keep the CR up where it is and tune for it yes it may improve slightly, but not by much. Its also running low boost. So while it won't end up any lower in the power band it should go up significantly.
If I drop the CR it will lose some low end torque.
I am going to push the stock CR till I can't anymore though.
But as thomas mentioned the torque is really not all that bad for a GT35. With the cold weather lately and a lot of load I can hit around 4600-4800.


----------



## STATUS* (Oct 11, 2007)

wow wow


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

CR=?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_CR=?
 
compression ratio.







Bob.G


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

watching....


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It may come back a little but that all depends on too many factors. If I keep the CR up where it is and tune for it yes it may improve slightly, but not by much. Its also running low boost. So while it won't end up any lower in the power band it should go up significantly.
If I drop the CR it will lose some low end torque.
I am going to push the stock CR till I can't anymore though.
But as thomas mentioned the torque is really not all that bad for a GT35. With the cold weather lately and a lot of load I can hit around 4600-4800.

keeping a steel 1pc flywheel would bring back some of your lost tq. im sure you know this. just throwing it in for discussion sake


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
keeping a steel 1pc flywheel would bring back some of your lost tq. im sure you know this. just throwing it in for discussion sake









Not exactly. Material would not matter but I am guessing you mean a heavier flywheel when referring to a steel one.
A heavier flywheel will help keep the revs up between shifts. It also makes getting started from a stop smoother and easier. But it won't help bring back any torques, thats assuming I had something lighter already. Anything adding weight to the rotating assembly is going to rob power. 
A heavier flywheel can put some extra load on the engine which may build a little boost faster but the car won't be any faster. Its like doing a pull in 4th gear vs 3rd. Sure you may make boost earlier in the revs and slightly more but the guy in 3rd gear will already be 5 car lengths ahead. So basically like 4th gear it may appear to be making more power due to more boost but it will be revving slower making you slower.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmm, i thought using a steel one would give you more tq than a lightweight model. granted it will cost power, but if you wanted more tq u could use it.
am i completely off?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_am i completely off? 

Pretty much.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_hmm, i thought using a steel one would give you more tq than a lightweight model. granted it will cost power, but if you wanted more tq u could use it.
am i completely off? 

Anything adding weight is going to take away power to put it simply, the added load can increase boost sooner but doesn't mean it will result in actually making more power.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_hmm, i thought using a steel one would give you more tq than a lightweight model. granted it will cost power, but if you wanted more tq u could use it.
am i completely off? 

I think you might be mistaking torque between shifts for overall output. Since the flyhweel stores energy in the form of momentum, a more massive flywheel will be able to store more energy but also conversely takes more energy to accelerate.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*

bump for a great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and updates


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Chris just saw your dyno I am wondering is there any way to get that turbo to not drop the topend so much? I mean not trying to say it needs to be like a top end monster only so that it won't drop in power and have a flatter powerband.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hey Chris just saw your dyno I am wondering is there any way to get that turbo to not drop the topend so much? I mean not trying to say it needs to be like a top end monster only so that it won't drop in power and have a flatter powerband.

from my understanding the power drops off up top only for the reason of needing more fuel up top so to keep the air/fuel at the right ratio the ecu is pulling back boost which is the reason for the hp loss up top, once the correct fueling is available the car will make full power threw redline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Hey Chris just saw your dyno I am wondering is there any way to get that turbo to not drop the topend so much? I mean not trying to say it needs to be like a top end monster only so that it won't drop in power and have a flatter powerband.

The turbo is more than enough for top end. They just need to sort out fueling. Once they can dump enough fuel in, they will turn up boost in the higher revs.


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

I am sure that a qualified company has researched the correct injectors and is probably already testing. It's just a matter of time! Chris's ride will be a monster shortly!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
from my understanding the power drops off up top only for the reason of needing more fuel up top so to keep the air/fuel at the right ratio the ecu is pulling back boost which is the reason for the hp loss up top, once the correct fueling is available the car will make full power threw redline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is correct.
Once the right injectors are in it will only keep climbing from that peak number and that peak itself currently will probably be higher at that given rpm.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (bigred35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigred35* »_I am sure that a qualified company has researched the correct injectors and is probably already testing. It's just a matter of time! Chris's ride will be a monster shortly!









Yes injectors have been found and I should have them in january.
I can't get into detail on them at the moment but they will flow enough fuel for this turbo


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_bump for a great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and updates









Engine is out and apart. Parts have been ordered but some will be delayed due to the holidays. 
Trans for the AWD, gas tank and some other parts will be going in. Then I will just need the rear suspension stuff. Thats all still a few months off.


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. ([email protected])*

where would you put the maf sensor w/ that k/n cone?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: GT3582R with custom tubular manifold ready to go in. (.:R:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R:.* »_where would you put the maf sensor w/ that k/n cone?


On my *PERSONAL* car there is no maf due to the fact that the amount of flow it will eventually have would require a maf too big to fit anywhere.
All our other stage bt stuff for the 2.0t is currently being tuned with a maf and will remain using a maf.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

So, is there any way to keep the DSG with AWD 2.0TFSI
R32 DSG trans, custom bell housing??


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_So, is there any way to keep the DSG with AWD 2.0TFSI
R32 DSG trans, custom bell housing??

There is no DSG AWD 4cylinder trans at this point so chances are no. 
With a custom bell housing I'm sure something could be pulled off but it comes down to how much are you willing to spend. Finding and buying an AWD dsg trans is going to be expensive and hard. Then you would need a 4 cylinder bell housing that would have to be machined to fit the diff you would need and that may not even be possible. Bosses and fluid passages for the prop shaft output would have to be added and a few other things probably.


----------



## randy...ryan (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*





























HOLY MOLY!!!


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no DSG AWD 4cylinder trans at this point so chances are no. 
With a custom bell housing I'm sure something could be pulled off but it comes down to how much are you willing to spend. Finding and buying an AWD dsg trans is going to be expensive and hard. Then you would need a 4 cylinder bell housing that would have to be machined to fit the diff you would need and that may not even be possible. Bosses and fluid passages for the prop shaft output would have to be added and a few other things probably.


Chris, if a R32 DSG could be sourced some how. Wouldn't the bell-housing from 2.0TFSI DSG bolt right up?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_

Chris, if a R32 DSG could be sourced some how. Wouldn't the bell-housing from 2.0TFSI DSG bolt right up?

Yes it would bolt right up, but it would not be setup for the AWD splined diff and output assembly.


----------



## randy...ryan (Dec 2, 2007)

hows the car doing? any new pics..


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (randy...ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randy...ryan* »_hows the car doing? any new pics.. 

Some new parts just showed up and more on the way. Should have some updates in a few weeks.


----------



## Kurupt-MK5 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updates/bump?


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes it would bolt right up, but it would not be setup for the AWD splined diff and output assembly.

What about from the s3 or tts?


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Some new parts just showed up and more on the way. Should have some updates in a few *months*.


fixed it for you...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFiONLY* »_

fixed it for you...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


As of your post its been less then a month, so it would still be a few weeks.








Pistons have been on my desk for a few weeks. JE stock CR with a regular dish to them. I am going to see how far I can push the stock CR on these pistons. If it holds up well I will order a set of coated stock CR pistons with the factory dish made in them. If I need to lower the CR I will do the same with a lower CR piston. Didn't want to spend a few extra hundred bucks on pistons I plan to try and put a hole in.

Pauters should be here today they were shipped out monday 3day. 
Rod bearings from QED Engines are in the mail and should be here tomorrow along with the oil pump crank gear I need to run the 1.8t oil pump in my engine. (note this is not for the faint of heart)
Eurojet IC they kindly donated showed up a few days ago, I just need to go through my inventory of aluminum bends to see what else I need to finish up the new piping. Also need to order the materials to make my stock IC delete.
Eurojet carbon buckets in black cloth are also on the way (brother joel these better have been shipped







< o'douls) These will later be redone in black suede to match the rest of the interior.
On that note rest of my suede showed up now I just need to find a shop that will do the headliner (only piece left to do) for less then my first and second born. Also need to buy all the black trim pieces like grab handles etc.
8" touch screen is almost done just need to remember to order some abs to finish the trim. Radio is in place where the ashtray was and I need to rebuild my foam/carbon amp rack.
Ran out of the monies this go around so new intake manifold is not getting done just yet, plus I have an idea I want to play with that will retain the flappers








there is probably more I am not thinking about right now.
But there is your few weeks update.


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

Just messing with you. i'm really interested in this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Eurojet carbon buckets in black cloth are also on the way (brother joel these better have been shipped







< o'douls) 


Where's my money bi*ch!!


----------



## Kurupt-MK5 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

hahaha


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Where's my money bi*ch!!

haha you got most of it. Final payment will be paid when all parts arrive








Seats just showed up.. pics coming shortly


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

















Sorry pics aren't great had the "gf's" point and shoot on me so used that since its easier, not as good as the dslr.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*










Left JE 10.5: CR piston regular flat top just for experimental purposes, will later go back to the stock style "ice cream scoop" style dish, coated and whatever CR I decide on.
Under that Pauter rods
center coated rod bearings
on the right stock piston and stock rod.
Weight in some spec sheets shows 346 grams I think, these were 349 with one wrist pin clip still installed. JE spec'd the pistons at 280 grams. and they were 281. Seems to be fairly consistant.
Pauter spec sheet shows 579 grams for their rods I don't have anything on the stock rods and forgot to bring one with me when I weighed the pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lookin good chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Did you get the bucket seats or reclinable? I cant tell from the pic


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Did you get the bucket seats or reclinable? I cant tell from the pic 

They are the buckets, reclining would be nice but these are lighter and got a deal that was too good to pass up.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They are the buckets, reclining would be nice but these are lighter and got a deal that was too good to pass up.

Trust me I know about weight! I was there last weeking when I was picking up mine. I lifted up the buckets with 1 hand. I ended up getting the reclining


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_
Trust me I know about weight! I was there last weeking when I was picking up mine. I lifted up the buckets with 1 hand. I ended up getting the reclining 

The shipping label for the box with both seats in it with all the packing was only 46lbs.. need to bring my scale from home to weigh them and a stock seat.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Do you have more pics of the JE pistons?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The shipping label for the box with both seats in it with all the packing was only 46lbs.. .























Love it!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry pics aren't great had the "gf's" point and shoot on me so used that since its easier, not as good as the dslr.

Just cause Robin has a chick's name doesn't mean you can call him your Girlfriend.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Just cause Robin has a chick's name doesn't mean you can call him your Girlfriend. 

OH MY


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Do you have more pics of the JE pistons?

What pics do you want?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Just cause Robin has a chick's name doesn't mean you can call him your Girlfriend. 

hahaha.. If I was using his camera I wouldn't be complaining about how they came out. He's got a 400D, I've got a 350D, her camera was just some point and shoot don't even know what it is.
Maybe you guys just need to make some seats that photo better


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_






















Love it!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

16lbs for just the seat alone.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
16lbs for just the seat alone.

Nice. I was guessing 15


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

Hey Kickball,
When I want your opinion I'll bounce it outta ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Hey Kickball

You and Johnny both can go straight to hell.


----------



## tranceporter (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

subscribing


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
You and Johnny both can go straight to hell. 

what no planet?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What pics do you want?

bottom and skirt with oil squirter notch.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
bottom and skirt with oil squirter notch. 

I'll take some later today and get them up online.
I took a bunch yesterday while disassembling the block and doing the oil pump conversions


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what no planet?

Zing!
I've got a great comment but I GUARANTEE I'd be banned.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Zing!
I've got a great comment but I GUARANTEE I'd be banned.









hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How did I miss this thread....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How did I miss this thread....






























haha
I think we need to look in the laser etching idea again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

There goes my planet


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any updates?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFiONLY* »_any updates?

I finally got all my little bits and pieces and tools that i needed.
Engine is 90% back together and will be going back into the car later today.
Should be driveable by tomorrow or wednesday just waiting on a crank pully.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*








nice Chris!


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

so when can we expect dyno/vids?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I finally got all my little bits and pieces and tools that i needed.
Engine is 90% back together and will be going back into the car later today.
Should be driveable by tomorrow or wednesday just waiting on a crank pully.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Woot.. no ups yet but I have my fingers crossed
Of course I was looking for a bolt last night under the car and noticed my brakes are done.. Glad I checked though since i have some major break in to do then a track day this weekend.
Engines in, just have to put the bumper on , fuel pump back in and some last connections.
Note:
even at 60 degrees and a 30 degree bag carpet directly on the concrete floor will suck the heat right out of your body.. worked till 2am and didn't feel like driving home.. and thats why I keep the bag here










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:21 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Let me know either way i want to hear some numbers on the car now


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Let me know either way i want to hear some numbers on the car now









Will do, we'll see how far these injectors go and my stock CR on better rods and pistons.
I know the injectors will run out before my goal and I'm really trying to see how far I can push stock CR.. I have a feeling I am going to max the lower pressure fuel system in the process also. Which means AWD tank in instead of wasting my time with building it twice.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

action videos chris?!


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

anything


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFiONLY* »_anything 

had some issues with the oil pump so engines back out and sucking my wallet dry again...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_action videos chris?! 

from the event I was rushing to get it back together for:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKuSWPi19sU

about 20 seconds in








The A3 the camera was in was doing over 100 and NOT braking or even letting off...

edit: I was hitting low 140s by the end of the straight, he was probably hitting low 120s? forgot to ask him.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:37 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great video... might be a dumb question.. but the camera car isnt yours.. your car is the one that disappears, right








Sorry my internet is crap, or Comcastic as they like to call it. Pay $170 a month for cable and I cant watch a whole youtube video without having to wait 5 mins for it to load.. and then the video craps out early.
Anyway, nice car Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

**edit** nvm finally got my Craptastic internet to work.. VERY inpressive Chris










_Modified by bwzimmerman at 1:27 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

where's your inlet? or are you just running open turbo with no inlet?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_where's your inlet? or are you just running open turbo with no inlet?

There is no inlet really just a filter right on the turbo like in some of the pics of the engine out but has lager filter now.
I actually haven't driven it in about a month, I was using my truck for a few weeks to move some stuff then the GFs engine blew up on her jeep so she has been driving it the last 2 weeks. Until then I was driving it pretty much every day since july when the engine went back in. Over 10K miles on it (actually over 15 I think) since I built I finished it last october then off the road except one weekend from basically today last year until july 4th. 
Dead nuts reliable and fun to drive.
I'm not sure what could be a better testament to how easy it is to drive high HP fwd cars than her daily driving it for the past 2 weeks (and actually a whole weekend a little before). She went from a 105hp wrangler with big tires to ~400whp without the meth little car with fixed bucket seats a stock but annoying clutch.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you are a brave man my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

get the car back and strap it to a dyno, we want current charts


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_get the car back and strap it to a dyno, we want current charts









Trying, need some tires on my mk4 and then she is taking that. Still trying to decide between the 4L swap and the 4bt (3.9l 4 cylinder turbo cummins engine) swap









_Quote »_you are a brave man my friend

haha
It's just a car and if I didn't trust that it would hold up or she couldn't treat it right I wouldn't have either, let alone put them together.
Of course I did try to get her to take the truck the first time but she said it was too big







... second time I needed it to pick up the jeep on the side of the highway.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

4bt all day long


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Chris, is there any advantage to your catch can setup vs. the way BSH's catch can is set up? I am still struggling with the operation of our PCV, but if I understand correctly the port that is blocked on your's is the one that leads to the rear PCV. With your GT35 the rear PCV is null and void anyway, right? So on a stock K03 (or K04 for that matter) the BSH catch can is the best route? Inquiring minds want to know!








*I do realize that the catch can you've got is a one-off and not something you're selling.


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what awd trans. did you use?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_4bt all day long









this.


----------



## LoneStar99 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow thats amazing


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i think everyone died


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sorry guys, got too many other projects going on and literally this is just my way overpowered daily driver for my 2 mile commute. 
have an AC leak so will be digging into it in the next few weeks after we get back from waterfest and putting a clutch in as well.
GFs 4bt swap should be done soon too so I'll have time to work on my own projects and have some updates.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

overpowered? blah, no such thing...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

holy resurrection. 

any new info on the car?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

In for updated info. I haven't read every word of the thread, but is there any specific info on the logging computer in the glove box?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Car has been in pieces for just about a year this month.

Was on the way to New Orleans for vacation leaving the dog boarding place and got caught in a flash flood in Atlanta. Going down a road that the other lane was basically dry so what I thought was a tiny puddle in my lane wasn't it was water over a foot deep and hydrolocked the engine. Pushed it to a gas station at the end of that road pulled IC pipes and cylinders of water, fired right up ran fine. Made it another 150 mile stopped for fuel and apparently i damaged a rod bearing with the water that seized after cooling while stopped so it through a rod about 100ft out of the gas station.. 

Insurance covered it since it was a flood, even covered most of the tow back. Rented a car to go the rest of the way on my vacation, tore it down when I got back ordered most of hte parts but was waiting on a spare head I had etc. Spent the rest of the insurance money on some other projects, started house shopping, bought a house and have been working on that since. Will probably get motivated to finish rebuilding the motor soon, need a crank and rods as the two main items just don't feel like spending the money on them to sit there like the rest of the parts.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

dam chris that sucks. well just start working on it lol.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

$GTI07$ said:


> dam chris that sucks. well just start working on it lol.



yeah I am getting close to starting on it again now that its been a year and I'm just pissed I haven't driven it, finally took the insurance off it (except comp) a few months ago. I've had the head back since WF last year as well as the new block. Pistons were coated and have been sitting on my desk, even ordered a diff finally and that is sitting in the back next to the trans I haven't torn down. I had planned to build a new exhaust manifold with a v-band flange and get my standard 35 upgraded to an HTA, build a new intake manifold etc so the lack of motivation is mostly due to the house sucking up all my money and I can't redo it how I planned. I haven't even torn down the old motor to see if that head was good. Now that I have a garage at home I planned to actually bring all the engine stuff home to slowly work on it there. My driveway is too steep to get a car trailer up though which means I can only work on the car at the office. If I reassemble the engine I can have it running in about 2-3 hours, just the engine is the time consuming and expensive part ..

Another week or two and I should be sick of house stuff so probably get my caddy running for sowo since that is the quickest, that should motivate me to play with some cars again.. 

Traded cars with my gf, she has been driving my mk4 1.8t with the gt28rs and I have been driving the cummins wrangler I built her so that has felt like i got a new car and isn't helping the motivation to work on my "old" car. Really need to get the A3 done before my LEAF shows up or new electric car plus a payment again will stop it dead.. I get bored with cars really easy but can never get rid of them. I have had my Jetta for over 11 years now and its sat for years at a time several times. I didn't drive it from early 2005 to late 2007, just needed about 20 minutes of work after swapping turbos. 



Oh forgot about the on board logging stuff. I actually took most of it out, screen is still installed since i have no clue where the stock radio is but the computer has been out for a while. I was bench testing getting it to boot off a CF card which the mobo was capable of doing but it wasn't running reliably at all. Will probably end up getting a new mobo eventually with sata ports so i can just put in an SSD.. but that costs more than the rods will so they get priority 


If anyone has a lead on a 2.0t crank for a reasonable price that may help get me motivated :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone has a lead on a 2.0t crank for a reasonable price that may help get me motivated :wave:


I'm pretty sure we have a bunch of spares lying around. The motorsport team had quite a few. Give us a call and ask for someone in motorsport and we can work something out . 334 502 5181


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm pretty sure we have a bunch of spares lying around. The motorsport team had quite a few. Give us a call and ask for someone in motorsport and we can work something out . 334 502 5181


Arin good stuff.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i could use a crank too.



Chris what types of issues did you run into with the oil pump?

did you use the 1.8T oil pump?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> i could use a crank too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ran into no issues with the oil pump at all other than the one time I forgot to torque the bolt that holds the gear to the pump on and it came off at Roebling.. oops that was expensive 

Since then I put about 20K+ on it with the engine I built after that using the same pump and properly torqued bolt this time no issues at all. Not that I am glad I lost that engine to hydrolocking but I hated the pistons I had so had been wanting to build a new motor anyway. Not that this is how I wanted to go about it but oh well. 

Arin, I remembered a lead I had from a few months ago that i need to followup on if that doesn't work out I may be calling. Any I have found at online junkyards want more then most want for a whole short block... Although I do have hesitation getting a crank from Alabama.. the engine seized in alabama, then the next time I was in that state the slave cylinder in my cherokee blew on the way to where I was going and then I had a blow out of my rf tire on the way home. A crank from there would most likely be cursed.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats funny Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Arin, I remembered a lead I had from a few months ago that i need to followup on if that doesn't work out I may be calling. Any I have found at online junkyards want more then most want for a whole short block... Although I do have hesitation getting a crank from Alabama.. the engine seized in alabama, then the next time I was in that state the slave cylinder in my cherokee blew on the way to where I was going and then I had a blow out of my rf tire on the way home. A crank from there would most likely be cursed.


Yeah, especially if it came from us. We'd probably all rub our butts on it too (you know, just because that's how we roll). 

j/k

Good luck with the search! There's a ton of perfect motors in junkyards around the country. Shouldn't' be too hard to locate one.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

$GTI07$ said:


> Thats funny Arin.


:laugh:


----------

